# Coralife BioCube 29 LED Bars



## RichCotte (Dec 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried to add additional LED bars to their BioCube? Mine is set up as a reef system with live rock, corals and fish.

I bought 4 additional LED bars and installed them 2 ea lunar blue and cool white. I don't know if they're enough light to replace the daylight and actinic blue CFL bulbs or if I still need to run all the lights.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think those lights can replace the your normal running lights, those would be used for a Fish only tank, won't sustain corals. You need better LED's if you plan on keeping Corals under there.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what LEDs were talking about. Are they additional stock ones that come with the tank? 

For LEDs I usually look at wattage (don't know if this is proper). I'm currently running 4 led strips across mine a 9w each
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIOCUBER007 (Feb 15, 2013)

*I've added a set of LEDS*

I also have a OCEANIC BIOCUBE 29 ... i know what you talking about .. i recently added a set of cool white LEDs to the bank of extra four **have another 2 on order** so far so good with keeping CORALS .. i have mostly softies but i believe once i add all the LEDS **4 in TOTAL i should be able to keep just about every kind of CORAL *within reason** i'm new to the WHOLE SALT WATER tank thing so im learning as i go .... i do find it curious that not a lot of people in forums talk about the NEWER OCEANIC 29 biocubes with the extra LED lighting in the hood ** and believe you me i have searched high and low .... ill keep you posted on how things go wiht all the lights going for CORALS


----------

